# [solved] skype + apulse + USB-cam: which .asoundrc

## mv

Hello,

previously skype + apulse worked for me just fine without any ~/.asoundrc:

For some reason the sound was "by accident" not read from my soundcard but from my USB-webcam - which is what I want.

Now suddenly the USB micro stopped working in skype, although the device numbers are still the same:

0: HDA Intel PCH [My main sound card; I cannot connect a micro to test]

2: pcsp [this is a beep emulation of the kernel]

3: USB device [this is my webcam where I want the sound to come from]

4: HDA Intel HDMI [No idea what is this]

I have no idea how to tell apulse which input device to use. Perhaps it is possible to write some ~/.asoundrc such that things work again?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Just after posting this I found that apulse is bumped from 1.2 to 1.4: With 1.4 nothing works, not even sound output.Last edited by mv on Wed Dec 03, 2014 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v_andal

Actually, in my case it didn't work from the very beginning. If I run arecord -l I get following output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
> 
> card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC662 rev3 Analog [ALC662 rev3 Analog]
> ...

 

So, the USB device is card 2. By default ALSA takes input from first element in the list, which is card 1. So I've created following /etc/asound.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pcm.!default {
> 
>          type asym
> ...

 

The playback part is configured this way to allow simultaneous use of sound device. My aplay -l provides following output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> 
> card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
> ...

 

So, the first card is HDMI output (it is used when PC is connected to TV). In my case I don't have TV, so I have to use card 1 for output.

----------

## mv

Thanks a lot: I modified your .asoundrc in the "capture" part to "hw:3,0" which seems to be the correct number due to my device display with alsactl.

With apulse-0.1.2-r2 it works now as desired.

With apulse-0.1.4 the sound output is broken (perhaps the input, too, but I cannot judge), no matter whether I use in playback.pcm CARD=1 or CARD=0 (both works for me with apulse-0.1.2-r2; I have no idea why).

It seems to me that apulse-0.1.4 is just broken for me...

If nobody has a suggestion concerning apulse-0.1.4, I will file a bug.

----------

## v_andal

I've upgraded my apulse to version 0.1.4. Everything works fine. Well, I run it in 32-bit chroot.

----------

## mv

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> I run it in 32-bit chroot.

 

Thanks. That was the crucial hint: apulse-0.1.4 changed the library paths, so skype does not find it automatically anymore, and running "apulse skype" uses the 64 bit libraries.

Solution: If you have a 64 bit system, either run 

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib32/apulse skype
```

 or run 

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-apulse skype
```

 Only running "apulse skype" (or even omitting apulse) will not work on 64 bit with apulse-0.1.4

----------

